# لماذا أحياناً كثيرة لا أجد جواب أو كلام أو استفادة من الأب الروحي



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

*سؤال يتبادر لذهن الكثيرين:* لماذا أحياناً كثيرة لا أجد حواباً عند الأب الروحي مع إني استفدت منه كثيراً وهو فعلاً أب مملوء من نعمة الله فعلاً زمشهوداً له من الجميع، لكني لا أجد عنده كلاماً إذ أجده كثيراً ما يسمع لي ويصمت ولا يعطيني جواباً أو كلمة منفعه !!!!


*الإجابة من جهة الخبرة *
حينما يعزم الإنسان بقلبه أن يُطيع الله ويسمع لإرشاد الأتقياء الذين نالوا موهبة الروح بالنعمة لقيادة النفوس، فأن الله يلهم هؤلاء القديسين مختبري حياة التقوى بكلام مملح يصلح لكل نفس تسأل من أجل حياتها مع الله، فتخرج محملة بالكنوز السماوية ببركة عظيمة لحياتها الشخصية، فتستقيم وينصلح حالها وتتقوم بالتعليم وتتهذب بالوصية فتنغرس فيها الكلمة ومع فلاحتها بالصلاة والصوم والمداومة على دراسة كلمة الله بطاعتها والعمل بها كل يوم تأتي بالنهاية بثمارها المرجوة حسب قصد الله وتدبيره الحسن لتلك النفس...

أما من يقترب من القديسين والآباء الروحانيين لكي يسمع ولا يُريد أن يعمل، أو يسمع ويهمل ما يسمعه ولا يعيره انتباهاً، أو يسمع لجمع معلومات لكي يتكلم بها، أو يسمع ليفتخر بما عنده من كلمات جديدة يُعطيها للناس، فأن بعد فترة يسحب الله نعمة الكلام من الأب الروحي، وحينما يسأل المهمل فلا يجد جواباً، لأن الرب قال: [ الرب من السماء أشرف على بني البشر لينظر: هل من فاهم طالب الله ] (مزمور 14: 2)


والفهم لا يُقصد به مجرد استيعاب العقل، بل استنارة الذهن للتحول الكلمة بالغرس في القلب لثمار صالحة تفرح وجه الأرض، لأن المؤمن الحي بالله هو شجرة برّ غُرس الرب للتمجيد، منه يأخذ الكل الثمر النفيس فيشبعوا ويمجدوا الله العامل فيه.


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أغسطس 2013)

*


			لأن المؤمن الحي بالله هو شجرة برّ غُرس الرب للتمجيد، منه يأخذ الكل الثمر النفيس فيشبعوا ويمجدوا الله العامل فيه.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله عليك يا استاذي 
و على مواضيعك اللي بجد بتفيدنا كلنا 
اشكرك استاذي كتيييير جدا
الموضوع بصراحة مختصر و مبسط جدا 
و الاجابة رائعة على سؤال بيجي على بالنا كتيير 
ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة 
و يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

الموضوع رائع كالعاده استاذي
وزي ماموكي قالت سهل ومختصر ومبسط

تسلم ايديك
وربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك
ويعوضك بمشتهي قلبك ..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2013)

*موضوعك رائع يا استاذى واستفدت منه كتير 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويديم عليك روح الارشاد *

​


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

وهبنا الله كلنا معاً قوة الحياة بالوصية لتُغرس فينا الكلمة لتأتي بثمر كثير
حفظكم الله يا إخوتي في سرّ التقوى ومحبة الله آمين
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

سؤال مهم و جميل 
شكرا استاذي على كل مواضيعك الرائعة
تسلم ايديك


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يعمر قلبك بسلامه الفائق آمين
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة معك
​


----------



## soul & life (23 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع مهم اوى يا استاذ ايمن بشكرك 
وبتمنى من حضرتك تكلمنا اكتر عن علاقة الشخص المسيحى بأب اعترافه


----------



## soul & life (23 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع مهم اوى يا استاذ ايمن بشكرك 
وبتمنى من حضرتك تكلمنا اكتر عن علاقة الشخص المسيحى بأب اعترافه
ايه الحدود اللى ممكن الانسان المعترف يقف عندها ويحكى ايه وميحكيش ايه
ساعات الناس بتروح تعترف وبيكون قلوبهم مفتوحة ويحكوا كتير جدا يمكن الحكاية بتتحكى علشان النصيحة اللى هيقولهاله اب اعترافه وعلشان عاوزه يعرف المشكله من اولها علشان فيما بعد لما يرشده يكون الارشاد ده فى محله لكن مع الاسف الاباء الكهنة كتير بيسكتوا ومبيبدوش اى اهتمام او انصات للكلام والنصيحة بتكاد تكون معدومة  لانه غير ملم بالمشكلة وابعادها لانه مفيش وقت للمعترف يحكى او يمكن ملقاش القبول والتشجيع من الكاهن اللى بيقبل اعترافه فبيشعر الانسان انه خلاص مفيش لازمه احكى وافتح قلبى
انا اروح اقول الكام خطية اللى متاكد منهم واللى عادة بتكون ادانة نميمة تكاسل فى قراية الانجيل ... وبعتقد ان دا مش صح ومش دى العلاقة اللى المفروض تكون بين الانسان وابوه الروحى والا مكنش يتقال ان اب الاعتراف هو الاب الروحى 
لو انا بعترف واب اعترافى اهمل فى نصيحتنى والسؤال عنى اذا اختفيت فترة بدون اعتراف ولو روحت اعترف و مشعرتش بالاهتمام فى الانصات ليا ولاعترافى وقتها يلزم انى اغير اب اعترافى؟؟
متى اشعر انه لازم اغير اب اعترافى ؟؟
لو كنت فى مشكلة واقترحت عليه يتدخل لحلها وتخاذل فى التدخل وقتها اعمل ايه؟؟
لما اشعر ان معاملته مع الناس فيها محسوبية وفيها تمييز ناس عن ناس ؟؟
كمان لازم اخد منه حل  لو حبيت اعترف عند كاهن اخر ولما اروح اعترف لكاهن اخر ينبغى احكى له سبب انى غيرت اب اعترافى ولو فى خطايا او مشكلة قديمة ولها اثر عليا لازم احكيله عليها ؟؟
سورى للاطالة لكن اعمل ايه الموضوع مهم


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

أختي العزيزة نيفيان، أب الاعتراف ليس شرط أن يكون هو الأب الروحي، لأن الكاهن شاهد للتوبة لقبول المعترف في الكنيسة لأنه تأكد أنه تائب فعلاً، وجلسة الاعتراف ليست جلسة أحاديث، بل جلسة فيها الإنسان بيعترف أنه أخطأ وتاب فعلاً، وبدأ علاقة حية مع الله، ومن الغير مناسب أن يجلس الإنسان يحكي تفاصيل الخطية هذا لا يليق ولا يتفق مع روح الإنجيل ولا روح الكنيسة كلها، لأنه ينبغي أن يحدد الإنسان موقفة يا تائب يا غير تائب، ولا يصح يجلس أكثر من 5 دقائق، والكاهن يصلي لأجله ويقرأ له الحل بمعنى أنه ينبغي أن يذهب للقداس ويحيا في شركة الكنيسة، والاعتراف ليس شرط أن يكون دوري بالمعنى المتعارف عليه، بل عند الحاجة فعلاً...

أما الأب الروحي فيجرى الحديث حسب المشكلة الروحية التي تقابل الإنسان، اما المشاكل العائلية تحاج لمتخصص في مثل هذه المشكلات، أو حتى المشكلة مع الأولاد تحتاج واحد متخصص تربوي وعالم في علم النفس يعرف كيفية التوجيه السليم للسلوك، مع إقامة شركة صلاة وقراءة الكتاب مع الأسرة كلها، وهذا ضروري، ومن الممنوع أن نستخدم أب الاعتراف كموجه تربوي أو دكتور نفسي لأن هذا خطير وخلط للأمور، أما تغيير أب الاعتراف بيأتي عادةً من جهة هل هو حافظ لسر أم لا، وهل هناك معوقات روحية بسبب الكاهن، أو أنه بيحشر نفسه في الحياة العائلية ويسأل عن ما لا ينبغي أن يسأل فيه ويسبب مشاكل للأسرة أكثر من حلها... هذه هي المبادئ العامة، النعمة معك​


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

وقد تم كتابة موضوع سر التوبة والاعتراف والممارسة الصحيحة لها في هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل وبإيجاز​*ما هو سرّ التوبة والاعتراف - قوانين سرّ التوبة والاعتراف*


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم ايدك يا ايمن 
حقيقى مواضيعك بتفدنى كتير 
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك ويوفقك 
ويجعل خدمتك دايما مثمره 
​


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

ويبارك حايتك ويغمرك بسلامه الحلو آمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2013)

*هل فيه علاقة بين سر التناول والأعتراف ؟
يعنى هل من حق الكاهن مثلا أنه يقول اللى معترفش من شهر أو أتنين ما يتناولش ؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هل فيه علاقة بين سر التناول والأعتراف ؟
> يعنى هل من حق الكاهن مثلا أنه يقول اللى معترفش من شهر أو أتنين ما يتناولش ؟
> *​



لأ طبعاً مش من حقه نهائياً، يقول فقط لا تتناول أن لم تكن تائباً، لكن عليه أن يقول له ويلزمه أن يتناول، ولكن لا يوجد علاقة خالص، طالما هذا الإنسان يحيا التوبة ويعيش بالإيمان، اما قوانين منع التناول هو إحدى هذه الخطايا التي تمنع من التناول كتأديب للإنسان: [ القتل - الزنا - السرقة ]، حددت الكنيسة هذه الخطايا الثلاث ليوضع تأديب على الإنسان أن لا يقبل للتناول إلا بعد التأكد من توبته ووضع قانون عليه لكي يدرك أن هذه الخطايا من أبشع ما يكون ولا يعود إلهنا مطلقاً تحت اي سبب أو حجة... غير كده صعب يقول كاهن لواحد مش تتناول إلا إذا قال هذا الإنسان انه مش تايب ومش عايز يتوب، لكن واجبه يقتضي أن من يجده بعيداً عن الله يوجه قلبه للتوبة ويجعله يذهب سريعاً ليتناول، لكي يحيا في شركة وحدة حيه مع الله.. 
​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2013)

جميل ومفيد الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

النعمة معك دائماً آمين​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 أغسطس 2013)

استاذى العزيز/ايمن
اعطالك الرب نعمة البصيرة ونعمة الوصول الى اعماق القلوب
بسهولة بالغة
صدقنى انا احبك جدا جدا انت كنز لا يقدر بثمن
اتمنى لو تسمح لى الظروف واكون خادما لك اتعلم منك حقيقة الايمان
الرب يحفظك ويباركك


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> استاذى العزيز/ايمن
> اعطالك الرب نعمة البصيرة ونعمة الوصول الى اعماق القلوب
> بسهولة بالغة
> صدقنى انا احبك جدا جدا انت كنز لا يقدر بثمن
> ...



أبي الحبيب أنت أخ كبر وغالي عندي للغاية وبشدة، وانا اخيك الصغير الذي اعتز حقيقي بمعرفتك المُميزة عندي جداً، وليس لي إلا أن أُصلي لشخصك العزيز الذي احبه من قلبي صدقاً، لك مني محبة صادقة بكل احترام وتقدير لشخصك الغالي عندي كما عند الجميع، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> اما قوانين منع التناول هو إحدى هذه الخطايا التي تمنع من التناول كتأديب للإنسان: [ القتل - الزنا - السرقة ]، حددت الكنيسة هذه الخطايا الثلاث ليوضع تأديب على الإنسان أن لا يقبل للتناول إلا بعد التأكد من توبته ووضع قانون عليه لكي يدرك أن هذه الخطايا من ابشع ما يكون ولا يعود إلهنا مطلقاً تحت اي سبب أو حجة...
> ​


*فى السجون المصرية تُقام قُداسات للنزلاء بشكل دورى ويتم التناول فيها 
ولكن لا تُمارس الأعترافات هُناك - ناحية تنظيمة للوائح - والناحية الأخرى لكثرة العدد وضيق الوقت المُحدد لها 
ماهو القانون الذى تُحدده الكنيسة هنا ؟


*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2013)

*ملحوظة : أنا ضامن أنك أنت الوحيد اللى مش هيخذف لى مشاركة *
*ولا هتقفل الموضوع على صباعى *
*عشان كدة متعشم *​


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ملحوظة : أنا ضامن أنك أنت الوحيد اللى مش هيخذف لى مشاركة *
> *ولا هتقفل الموضوع على صباعى *
> *عشان كدة متعشم *​



هههههههههههههههههههه ضمانك في محلة
بس عرفت منين يا ترى
​


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فى السجون المصرية تُقام قُداسات للنزلاء بشكل دورى ويتم التناول فيها
> ولكن لا تُمارس الأعترافات هُناك - ناحية تنظيمة للوائح - والناحية الأخرى لكثرة العدد وضيق الوقت المُحدد لها
> ماهو القانون الذى تُحدده الكنيسة هنا ؟*​



مش مشكلة يا جميل الاعتراف لأن الاعتراف ما هو إلا سوى التأكيد على الناحية الإيمانية في التوبة، لأن الكاهن شاهد للتوبة ولكنه لا يمنحها قط، فالكنيسة طالما تعلم أن هذا الإنسان مؤمن ويحتاج أن يتناول وحتى لو لم تسمح الظروف أن يتكلم مع الكاهن ليشهد على توبته فأنها تناوله بسهولة ولا تقدر أن تمنعه عنه قط، لأنها نعمة الله ولا يوجد قواماً عليها مهما ما كانت سلطته لأن لا سلطان لأحد على عطية الله، فكلها ناحية تنظيمية وفق ما حدده الله بنفسه فقط لا غير، فالقانون التي تحدده الكنيسة قوة الغفران التي منحها الله للجميع بذبيحة ربنا يسوع القائم والحي من الأموات، فمن يؤمن ويعترف بالمسيح الحي يحق له أن يتناول، لذلك في القداس الإلهي يقرأ الحل للمتناولين لأنه يوجد اعتراف إيماني في القداس الإلهي وهذا هو الأساس، لذلك ليس شرط أن يعترف الإنسان قبل كل مرة يتناول فيها...

تنوية هام (طبعاً باتكلم عن هذه الحالة التي يصعب فيها الاعتراف والتأكيد على التوبة، فباتلكم عن حالة خاصة وهذا التنويه علشان مش حد يدخل ويفهم غلط كالعادة وبتسرع ويدخلنا في متاهة بعيداً عن الموضوع فاتمنى اللي يدخل يركز في الرد لأنه رد على حالة خاصة جداً وليست بصفة عامة)​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2013)

*الرب يبارككم أخى الحبيب
موضوع رائع جدا كالعاده*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أغسطس 2013)

حلو قوي موضوعك بس انا بحب اعمل خلوة مع اللة ممكن ساعة او اتنين ومرات بيبقي اليوم كلة ومرة واحدة فقط روحت للاب الروحي اعترفلة وزعلت من نفسي لانى قرات عن المسيح انة هو الشفيع الوحيد من ساعتها 
انا باسمع كلام الكتاب المقدس في مشوراتي واحب جدا قصة يوسف ومتمسك بكل اعمالة في حياتى العملية
هل انا اخطات في انى مابقولش مشاكلي لاب الاعتراف
هل قصرت في حق نفسي 
اريد جوابك على السؤالين من فضل محبة الله لديك++++


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> حلو قوي موضوعك بس انا بحب اعمل خلوة مع اللة ممكن ساعة او اتنين ومرات بيبقي اليوم كلة ومرة واحدة فقط روحت للاب الروحي اعترفلة وزعلت من نفسي لانى قرات عن المسيح انة هو الشفيع الوحيد من ساعتها
> انا باسمع كلام الكتاب المقدس في مشوراتي واحب جدا قصة يوسف ومتمسك بكل اعمالة في حياتى العملية
> هل انا اخطات في انى مابقولش مشاكلي لاب الاعتراف
> هل قصرت في حق نفسي
> اريد جوابك على السؤالين من فضل محبة الله لديك++++



أخي الحبيب في شخص ربنا يسوع، أن سر التوبة والاعتراف هو إقرار بتوبتي الصادقة في مخدعي أمام الله، واعتراف بإيماني الحي بشخص الله غافر خطيئتي معلناً صدق توبتي أمام الأب الكاهن، وليس هو حكاوي مشاكل للأب الكاهن لأن هذا لا يصح أصلاً، لأنه ليس طبيب نفسي ولا يقوم بدوره، بل هو أب مؤتمن من الكنيسة لكي يكون شاهداً على توبتنا لندخل في شركة الكنيسة بدون أن نسبب تعب للجماعة الروحية حينما نحضر غير تائبين فنطفأ جو الصلاة الحلو ونحزن الله في وسط الكنيسة، لأن من يتقدم للشركة لابد من أن يكون تائب وفي صلح مع الله الحي ومع أعضاء الكنيسة كلها...

فيا أخي الحبيب مشاكلك الروحية تقال لأبيك الروحي لو كنت متعثر في شيء وتحتاج إرشاد فقط لتأكيد ما في قلبك من مشورة من الله، لأن أحيانا نرتبك بسبب عدم الخبرة الروحية، ولكن ليس كل مشكلة تقال ولا الكاهن موجود لأجل حل المشاكل الشخصية لأن ماذا يفعل الروح القدس في حياتنا لو كان كل حاجة في حياتنا هو الكاهن !!! 
فالكاهن مندوب عن الكنيسة فقط لتقديم شهادة عن توبة المعترف فقط، فاتكل على الله لأنه ينجيك ويعطيك قوة وحياة لأنه يريد ان يكون لنا شركه معه هو شخصياً بلا وسيط بيننا وبينه، لئلا لما كان تجسد واكتفى أن يرسل وسيط إنسان مثل الأنبياء، لكنه اتى بذاته لنسمعه ويسمعنا ونحيا معه ويتعايش معنا، فالكاهن أو حتى الأب الروحي والمرشد لهم دور محدود ولا يقدروا أن يتخطوا دورهم ويتدخلوا في علاقة النفس الشخصية مع الله، بل لو اربكوها أو جعلوها تابعه لهم ومحتاجه دائماً إليهم الله يسقطهم من رتبتهم ويدين عملهم ... ارجو ان أكون جاوبت على سؤالك اخي العزيز والمحبوب في شخص ربنا يسوع، كن معافي
​


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *الرب يبارككم أخى الحبيب
> موضوع رائع جدا كالعاده*​



ويبارك حياتك أخي العزيز وصلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أغسطس 2013)

شكراا
انا كدة كويس مقصرتش في حقي تجاة اللة ولا الكنيسة 
شكراا لردك الرائع الزي يسقي بزرة الايمان كي تنمو
الرب يباركك ويوسع تخومك


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> شكراا
> انا كدة كويس مقصرتش في حقي تجاة اللة ولا الكنيسة
> شكراا لردك الرائع الزي يسقي بزرة الايمان كي تنمو
> الرب يباركك ويوسع تخومك



ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بسلامه الفائق
ويقودك بروحه حسب قصد مشيئته لخلاص نفسك آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2013)

استاذي الغالي
كالعاده الموضوع في الصميم ^_^
واستفدت جداا من الاسئله والاجوبه في الردود 
ربنا يخليك لينا استاذنا ويحافظ علي حضرتك
ويبارك خدمتك اللي دايما بتفيدنا 
​


----------



## aymonded (24 أغسطس 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة ويهبك نعمة وفرح في الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## أَمَة (24 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أما من يقترب من القديسين والآباء الروحانيين *لكي يسمع* *ولا يُريد أن يعمل، أو يسمع ويهمل ما يسمعه ولا يعيره انتباهاً، أو يسمع لجمع معلومات لكي يتكلم بها، أو يسمع ليفتخر بما عنده من كلمات جديدة يُعطيها للناس،* فأن بعد فترة يسحب الله نعمة الكلام من الأب الروحي، وحينما يسأل المهمل فلا يجد جواباً، لأن الرب قال: [ الرب من السماء أشرف على بني البشر لينظر: هل من فاهم طالب الله ] (مزمور 14: 2)​


 
أحب أولا أن أشكرك يا ايمن الغالي ليس على هذا الموضوع فقط بل على جميع مواضيعك لأنها كلها مُرشِدة للنفس المؤمنة الساعية ونافعة لكل طالب للملكوت.

الفقرة أعلاه أصابت كبد العلة الكامنة وراء عقم العلاقة الروحية بين التلميذ والأب الروحي. فالأب الروحي في شفافيته يصير روحه مرآة لروح التلميد.

جميل جدا أنك وضحت في أحد ردودك الفرق بين أب الإعتراف والأب الروحي. هناك تقريبا إلتباس عام عند الناس بين الإثنين.

يديمك الرب ذخرا في هذا المنتدى وفي مجتمعك وأين ما حللت.


----------



## aymonded (24 أغسطس 2013)

حقيقي يا أمي هذه شهادة اعتز بها لأنها شهادة صادقة من قلبك صادرة لعمل الله الصالح لبناء النفوس لأني ما أنا سوى شخص ضعيف كحقيقة دامغة ونعمة الله هي التي تتمجد في ضعفي، وهذا سبب افتخاري لأن ليس لي أعمال برّ صنعتها لكي افخر بها، لكنها رحمة الله فعلاًَ التي حينما تمتلك قلب الإنسان وفكره تصيره طيعاً لعمل النعمة شاهداً بصمت على ما يصنعه الله وحده، صلي لأجلي يا أمي، ولتكن نعمة الله مالكه على شخصك وعلى كل من يطلب اسمه في كل مكان آمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]لما نكمل غلاسة عليك شوية ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]معلش يا جميل لأن سرين التناول  والأعتراف دول بيعملوا عندى قفلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انت قلت[/FONT]*​


aymonded قال:


> لأن الكاهن شاهد للتوبة ولكنه لا يمنحها قط، ​


 *[FONT=&quot]تمام فهمت كدة ....ولكنها تتعارض ( عندى أنا ) مع مسألة الحرمان الكَنسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف هو شاهد فقط للتوبة وكيف يكون فى يده حرمانه الكنسى ؟[/FONT]*​ *بمعنى ...كيف يستخدم التأديب وهو مجرد شاهد للتوبة فقط ؟*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لما نكمل غلاسة عليك شوية ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]معلش يا جميل لأن سرين التناول  والأعتراف دول بيعملوا عندى قفلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انت قلت[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]تمام فهمت كدة ....ولكنها تتعارض ( عندى أنا ) مع مسألة الحرمان الكَنسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف هو شاهد فقط للتوبة وكيف يكون فى يده حرمانه الكنسى ؟[/FONT]*​ *بمعنى ...كيف يستخدم التأديب وهو مجرد شاهد للتوبة فقط ؟*​[/FONT]



لأ يا جميل التأديب له قواعد كنسية ولا يعبث الكاهن بها أو يضعها من عنده، لأن حرمان أي شخص لازم يكون عن طريق المجمع أو مجلس كنسي سري، يعني الحرمان مش على مزاج الكاهن، ولا التأديب يأتي حسب تصرفه الشخصي وتقديره الخاص، لأن التأديب يكون للمستبيح أو من يستهزأ بعمل الله بلامبالاه لهدف التوبة، لكن لا يعطي التأديب لأي شخص بدون علم الكنيسة فهو لا يعطي من نفسه شيئاً، بل باسم الكنيسة وبعلم أسقفه، لأن لو ظلم إنسان أو أعطاه تأديباً من ذاته أو حرمه وحكم عليه حسب هواه، فممكن يشتكيه المحروم أو الواقع عليه التأديب لأسقفه وأن لم يسمع أسقفه يشتكيه للمجمع المقدس، وان ثبت انه اعطى حرماناً باطلاً بيتوقف عن الخدمة لأنه أخطأ خطأ عظيم، لأن مش من حقة منفرداً يُعطي قرار بالحرمان من التناول كما يفعل البعض حسب تقديرهم الشخصي لأن هذا عبث لا يصح أن يفعله أب كاهن إلا في حدود ضيقة جداً وضعها له القانون الكنسي، لأنه المفروض يحمل روح الأبوة ويأدب بروح المحبة بدالة بينه وبين ابنه في المسيح...
​


----------



## aymonded (24 أغسطس 2013)

ولو اني كتبت في هذا الموضوع قبل كده ولكن اسمح لي بنقل فقرة من الموضوع القديم اللي انا مش فاكر هو فين في المنتدى فنقلته من على الكمبيوتر عندي لأني باحتفظ بكل ما اكتب:
 لا نستطيع أن نُجرد سلطان المغفرة ونعزله عن الكنيسة وكأنه سلطان مستقل مُعطى لفرادى، لأن هذا السُلطان اُعطى للكنيسة كجماعة مجتمعه في شركة مع الله بحضور المسيح الرب بشخصه وسط الكنيسة  [ فأجاب يسوع وقال له: طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا أن لحماً ودماً لم يُعلن لك لكن أبي الذي في السماوات .... لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة بإسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم ] (متى 16: 17؛ 18: 20)، وهذه الكنيسة المُعلن فيها مجد الله في المسيح يسوع هي التي تتخذ قرارها بالروح القدس قائدها بحسب أمر الله لها بهذا السلطان، الذي قَبِلَ توبة التائب حسب وعده ونعمته المجانية، بالحِل للخاطئ التائب ليستطيع أن يعود ليُمارس حياة الشركة في وسطها من خلال التقدم لسرّ الإفخارستيا، والله في السماء يؤيد ويُعطي الشرعية للقرار بسبب هذا الإجماع والاتفاق بين الجماعة المقدسة، وهذا ما نراه في السياق الذي أعطى فيه الرب للرسل سلطان الحِل والربط الذي لا يُعطى لفرد منفرد وحده بمعزل عن الجماعة المقدسة ككل أي الكنيسة، إذ يقول كما راينا سابقاً: [ أن اتفق اثنان منكم على الأرض في أي شيء يطلبانه فإنه يكون لهما من قِبَل أبي الذي في السموات، لأنه حيثما اجتمع أثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهُناك أكون في وسطهم ] (متى 18: 19و 20).
 فحكم الكنيسة بالحِل والغفران هو طاعة أمر الله الحاضر بروحه وسط الجماعة العظيمة المقدسة المجتمعة والمتحدة بالروح القدس، أي المتحدة بمشيئة الآب، وهذا ما نجده واضحاً في صلوات التحليل في الكنيسة عموماً، والصلاة على المعترف تكون دائماً باسم المسيح الرب لأنه مات من أجل خطايانا وهو الذي يحلنا ويفكنا منها بشخصه، لذلك لا يضع الكاهن يده على رأس المعترف، بل يضع الصليب على رأسه قائلاً: [ ... وعبدك الذي أحنى رأسه تحت يدك، أرفعه في السيرة، زينه بالفضائل... الخ ]

   عموماً في الكتاب الثامن من كتب المراسيم الرسولية نجد صورة مبدعة لممارسة اعتراف التائبين بخطاياهم أمام الجماعة المقدسة أي الكنيسة في النصف الثاني من القرن الرابع الميلادي، وصلاة الكنيسة كلها من أجلهم، ثم صلاة الأسقف العامة عنهم، والتي هي بمثابة صلاة التحليل لهم، وهي ترينا ممارسة هذا السر العظيم، سر التوبة وسلطان الحلّ في وحدة اجتماع الكنيسة معاً، فنقرأ في كتاب المراسيم الرسولية [ الكتاب الثامن: 9: 1 – 11 ] ما يلي:
   [ 1 – وبعد هذا يقول (الشماس):
   2 – صلوا أيها الذين هم في التوبة، ولنطلب جميعاً بحرارة من الله الرحيم، من أجل إخوتنا الذين هم في التوبة، لكي يُظهر لهم طريق التوبة، ويقبل رجوعهم، واعترافهم، ويسحق الشيطان تحت أرجلهم سريعاً، ويُحررهم من فخ إبليس، ومكيدة الشياطين، وينزع منهم كل كلمة بطالة، وكل عمل في غير موضعه، وفكر ردئ
   3 – يصفح عن كل زلاتهم التي فعلوها، سواء بإرادة أو بغير إرادة. ويمحو الصك الذي عليهم، ويسجلهم في سفر الحياة. ويُطهرهم من كل دنس الجسد والروح، ويوحدهم مع قطيعه المقدس (الكنيسة) بعد رجوعهم.
   4 – لأنه يعرف جُبلتنا، فمن يفتخر بنقاوة قلبه؟ أو من يتجاسر فيقول إنه طاهر من الخطية؟ لأننا جميعاً تحت التأديبات.
   5 – فلنتوسل من أجلهم بأكثر حرارة، لأنه يكون فرح في السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب. لكي يرجعوا من كل عمل بطال، ويلتصقوا بكل عمل صالح. لكي يتقبَّل الله محب البشر طلباتهم سريعاً وبرضى، ويردهم إلى رتبتهم الأولى، ويمنحهم فرح الخلاص. ويثبتهم بروح مدبَّر، فلا تزل خطواتهم بعد. بل يصيرون مستحقين أن يكونوا شركاء مقدساته الطاهرة، وشركاء الأسرار الإلهية ليظهروا مستحقين التبني، ونوال الحياة الأبدية.
   6 – لنقل بحرارة من أجلهم: يا رب ارحم، خلصهم يا الله وأقمهم برحمتك. قفوا واحنوا رؤوسكم لله بمسيحه لتتباركوا. 
   7 – عندئذٍ يُصلي الأسقف بهذه الكلمات:
   8 – يا الله الأبدي، ضابط الكل، رب الكل، خالق الكائنات ومدبرها، الذي أظهر الإنسان بالمسيح زينة العالم، وأعطيته ناموساً طبيعياً، وناموساً مكتوباً، ليحيا حسب الناموس كخليقة عاقلة. وعندما أخطأ أعطيته صلاحك عربوناً للتوبة. أطلع على أولئك الذين احنوا عنق نفوسهم وأجسادهم، لأنك لا تشاء موت الخاطئ بل توبته، لكي يرجع عن طريقه الرديء ويحيا.
   9 – يا من قبلت توبة أهل نينوى، ويا من تُريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون، وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون. يا من قبلت بأحشاء أبوية الابن الذي دمَّرَ ثروته في حياة الخلاعة من أجل توبته. أنت الآن أيضاً، اقبل توبة طالبيك. لأنه ليس أحد بلا خطية أمامك. لأنك إن كنت للآثام راصداً يا رب، يا رب من يثبت. لأن من عندك المغفرة.
   10 – رُدَّهم لكنيستك المقدسة، ولرتبتهم وكرامتهم الأولتين بالمسيح إلهنا ومُخلصنا. الذي به لك المجد والسجود في الروح القدس إلى الآباد آمين.
   11 – يقول الشماس: أمضوا أيها التائبون. ]​


----------



## aymonded (24 أغسطس 2013)

للأسف يظن البعض، حسب ما نسمع في بعض التأملات، أن الأب الكاهن قاضي يقضي في خطايا المعترفين، حتى أن البعض يصور الخاطي أنه يأتي إلى محكمة الكاهن، ليحكم على خطيئته، ويعطيه الحل كبراءة حين يعترف بها أمام القاضي، وهذا تشويه لسرّ الكهنوت وخروج عن الكتاب المقدس وكتابات الآباء تماماً، ووضع الكاهن في مكانه ليس مكانته إطلاقاً بل يعتبر هذا تجديف وإهانة لله القدوس نفسه، لأن من هو الذي يقضي في النفوس سوى الله وحده، ووحده فقط لا غير...

مع أن في الأصل والأساس أن الكاهن هو أب، قد نال هذه الموهبة من الله الأب الحقيقي ومصدر كل أبوه صالحة، وحينما لا يعطي الحلّ لأحد بسبب عدم توبته، فهو يعطي عدم الحلّ بالصليب، لأن الصليب مصدر المصالحة وأساسها، لذلك يعطي عدم الحل بالصليب ليشير أن هذا هو مصدر الصلح في التوبة والرجوع عن الخطية، وهنا يظهر أبوة الله الحانية على الإنسان الخاطي، إذ لا يحكم عليه وكأنه في محكمة، بل يحكم عليه بحكم التوبة، لأن العقد وعدم الحِلّ هو توجيه قلب الخاطي إلى سرّ التوبة بقوة الصليب والموت مع المسيح لينال قوة الحياة الأبدية، والدسقولية وكافة كتابات الآباء تُظهر أن الأسقف " طبيب " وليس " قاضياً " !!!

كما ورد من أوصاف الأسقف في الدسقولية (8 : 25) أنه " طبيب مشترك في الألم " وفي (دسقولية 42 : و 43) " طبيب كنيسة الرب "؛ والقديس أمبروسيوس ينصحه رئيسه قبل رسامته بأن يتصرف: " لا قاضي بعد بل كأسقف " (1)، والقديس كبريانوس لم يكن يرى في نفسه قاضياً، بل " طبيباً للنفوس ". وفي رأيه أن الخطية ليست مجرد شيء قابل للحِلّ أو الربط، تُغفر أو لا تغفر، بل نجد في كتاباته التشبيهات الطبية مع مبدأ الحِلّ التدريجي للخطية، حسب درجة الشفاء من الخطية، وهو في هذا يماثل العلاَّمة أوريجانوس (2).

وفي إطار سرّ التوبة والاعتراف القائم على المحبة الأبوية، وذلك الحنان والترفق بالخطاة، وعلى صورة الكاهن أو الأسقف " كطبيب مشترك في الألم وطبيب النفوس "، يَعْقِد الكاهن أو الأسقف، أي يضع قانون تأديب على التائب لنموه الروحي في حالات خاصة جداً. والتائب بدوره يقبل التأديب بروح الوداعة ويُقبَّل الصليب الذي وُضِعَ عليه هذا التأديب عالماً أن هذا لمنفعته الروحية، ولكن بيكون عادةً واعي لإرادة الله.
مع ملحوظة أن كل هذا يتم بين الراعي وبين أفراد شعب الله، وفي جو من المحبة الحانية بين الأب وابنه، أو بين الطبيب والمريض، وينبغي أن يكون سرّ بينهما في نور الله ...

وبناء على التعاليم الرسولية، تمنع قوانين الكنيسة منعاً تاماً الآتي:


 * (لا يحق) أن يقوم أسقف غير أسقف الإبراشية، أو أب غير أب الاعتراف للمؤمن أن يمارس القطع أو الحرم من التناول ((أو الصلاة داخل الكنيسة أو حتى منع الخدمة)) في غير أبناء شعب الله في كنيسته (إن كان كاهن) أو إبراشيته (لو كان أسقف أو كاهن) ((( للأسف نرى بعض الكهنة ليس لهم أي علاقة بشخص ما، ونُفاجأ انه يحرمه من التناول حسب رأيه الشخصي أو لمجرد خلاف في رأي أو لأي سبب شخصي مع انه ليس من شعب كنيسة وليس له أي علاقة بحياته الروحية، ولا يعرف عنه شيئاً،  وهذا مخالف تماماً للقانون الكنسي السليم، بل الحرمان الذي اوقعه على هذا الشخص يقع عليه هو))) 



 * (أن لا) يقطع (كاهن أو أسقف) بالحرم لغير غرض التأديب الروحي والنمو في الحياة المسيحية وبغير الأصول والآداب المختصة بالتأديبات الكنسية (3).


 * (أن لا) يلقي (كاهن أو أسقف) بالحرم على أحد في ثورة غضب، أو حسماً لمناقشة أو خلاف في الرأي. (4) 


 * أو أن يحرم أحد غيابياً. إلاَّ إذا امتنع (بإصرار وعناد) عن الحضور إلى محاكمة قانونية بالرغم من إعلانه حسب الأصول (كما هو وراد في الدسقولية – الفصل الثامن) 
 __________

(1) Paulinus, Vita Ambrosii, III,8, cited in the Apostolic Ministry, P.358
(2) Campenhausen, Ecclesiastical Authority and Spiritual Power in the Church of the First Three Centuries, London, 1969, P.286, n.100 
(3) أنظر بحث " التأديبات الكنسية " مجلة مدارس الأحد يناير 1995 ، صفحة 7 - 8
(4) القانون 14 من مجمع سرديكا سنة 344 م 
* أنظر كتاب التدبير الإلهي في تأسيس الكنيسة وترتيب نظام الكهنوت من صفحة 114 – 115 ​


----------



## aymonded (24 أغسطس 2013)

طبعاً موضوع الحل والربط ده له قوانين كنسية صارمة صعب اكتبها كلها هنا والآن، وما الفرق بين التأديب والحرمان، عموماً التأديب بيبقى مؤقت ولفترة قصيرة وبيعطي في حالات خاصة جداً ومحدودة للغاية، ولو الموضوع أكبر من كده بيتجه الموضوع للمجمع المقدس ليفصل فيها، يعني الأمور مش سهلة قوي كده وكل واحد يحرم التاني وخلاص بسبب خطية وفع فيها، وأيضاً ليس حسب تقدير الكاهن أو الأسقف حسب رأيه الشخصي ووجهة نظره أو مزاجه الخاص لئلا حسب قانون الكنيسة يسقط من رتبته حتى لو لم يحرمه أحد أو اسقطه أحد لكنه سقط أمام الله.. آسف للتطويل الشديد لكن غصب عني بصراحة، وعبرت على الموضوع باختصار شديد​


----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> طبعاً موضوع الحل والربط ده له قوانين كنسية صارمة صعب اكتبها كلها هنا والآن، وما الفرق بين التأديب والحرمان، عموماً التأديب بيبقى مؤقت ولفترة قصيرة وبيعطي في حالات خاصة جداً ومحدودة للغاية، ولو الموضوع أكبر من كده بيتجه الموضوع للمجمع المقدس ليفصل فيها، يعني الأمور مش سهلة قوي كده وكل واحد يحرم التاني وخلاص بسبب خطية وفع فيها، وأيضاً ليس حسب تقدير الكاهن أو الأسقف حسب رأيه الشخصي ووجهة نظره أو مزاجه الخاص لئلا حسب قانون الكنيسة يسقط من رتبته حتى لو لم يحرمه أحد أو اسقطه أحد لكنه سقط أمام الله.. آسف للتطويل الشديد لكن غصب عني بصراحة، وعبرت على الموضوع باختصار شديد​


*
ولا يهمك يا استاذ ايمن مفيش تطويل ولا حاجة كلنا آذانا صاغية

مجهود رائع حضرتك كتبت فى الموضوع كالعادة بضمير حى ومقصرتش فى الاجابة عن اى استفسار

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويزيدك  من نعمة وموهبة الروح القدس*


----------



## aymonded (24 أغسطس 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة ويحفظ الكل في سرّ التقوى آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (24 أغسطس 2013)

شرعية الحلّ والربط في الكنيسة​ من له الحق بالغفران​
هل يحق للكاهن أو الأسقف أن يعطي حل أو لا يعطي الحل وقت ما شاء، وكيفما شاء، لأنه أعطى الحرية الكاملة من فم المسيح - له المجد - شخصياً، فأصبح له السلطان أن يعطي أو لا يعطي حلاً لأحد !!!
وهل على كل الشعب الخضوع لهذا السلطان مهما كان مغالاً فيه !!!
وهل يحق لكاهن أو أسقف في حالة عدم اتفاق في الرأي أو الفكر، أن يحرم أحد ولا يعطيه حلاً !!!

أولاً ينبغي أن نعرف أن ما يُعطي الشرعية للحِل الربط لأي كاهن أو أسقف أو حتى البطرك، هي  :/ " طاعة مشيئة الله "
فقد أجمع آباء الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ( اللاهوتيون منهم والنُساك ) أن ما يُعطي الشرعية لممارسة الربط والحلّ هو أن يكون الحِل أو الربط ، طاعة لله وحسب مشيئته . وأن لا شرعية لأي قرار بالحِل أو الربط لا يكون موافقاً لمشيئة الله، أو عكس تعاليم آباء الكنيسة المعتبرين فيها (مثل الآباء الرسل أو الآباء المدافعين عن الإيمان أو المجامع المقدسة)، أو ضد آيات الكتاب المقدس ...

ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير عامود الدين في تفسيرة لنص كلمات المسيح له المجد للرسل بتقليدهم سلطان الحِل والربط:
[ مَنْ الذي يحق له أن يغفر تعديات الخطاة التي يرتكبونها ضد الشريعة الإلهية، إلا واضع الشريعة نفسه ؟
لذلك فهذه الكرامة التي قلدّها المخلِّص لتلاميذه إنما يجب أن تكون متوافقة مع طبيعة الله، لذلك فقد رأى الرب أن الذين قبلوا منه الروح القدس الذي هو إله ورب، يكون لهم أيضاً السلطان أن يغفروا ويربطوا الخطايا، بمعنى أن الروح القدس الذي يسكن فيهم هو الذي يحل ويربط الخطايا بحسب مشيئة الله، بالرغم من أن الفعل يتم من خلال الواسطة البشرية ] ( القديس كيرلس الكبير – تفسير إنجيل يوحنا 20: 22 )

* إذن فالذي يحل ويربط هو الروح القدس، وبحسب مشيئة الله، والكاهن هو الأداة أو الواسطة البشرية (مع ملاحظة أن ليس له السلطان أن يحل ويربط كيفما اتفق ووقت ما شاء، كما سبق وقلنا في التعليقات السابقة)، وهذا يظهر بوضوح في صلاة تحليل الخدام التي يصليها الكاهن في بداية القداس :


 [ يكونون محاللين من فم الثالوث الأقدس (وصحتها القدوس) الآب والابن والروح القدس ]
 وفي مخطوطة المعلم والتلميذ التي تحوي مبادئ فن وعلم الطب الروحاني (وغالباً ترجع نساختها إلى القرن 13)، يؤكد الكاتب أن ممارسة الحِل والربط يجب أن تكون، ليس بحسب مشيئة البشر، بل بناء على مغفرة الله لهم :
[ لأن الكهنة ليسوا هم آلهة، فيتصرفوا في مغفرة خطايا الخطاة كما يريدون... بل حيثما استحقوا من الله الغفران حينئذ يحلونهم.
لأن الخاطئ هو ميت بالخطية، ولا يستطيع أن يُحيي الميت غير المسيح ابن الله الحي، لأنه هو الذي بصوته أيضاً أحيا الخاطئ الميت بالخطية (يقصد إقامة المسيح - له المجد - لعازر من الموت). وعند ذلك يأمر الرب الكهنة أن يحلوه من خطاياه ويُطلقوه يمضي إلى الملكوت الأبدي (مثلما أمر المسيح له المجد تلاميذه أن يحلوا لعازر من أكفانه بعد أن أقامه حياً) ] (عن مخطوطة الاعتراف – الرأس السابع – وهي منسوخة في القرن 13 تقريباً)

عموماً وباختصار؛ الحلّ والربط هو 
+ سلطان مُعطى للكنيسة لتمارسه بحسب مشيئة الله وليس بمشيئة إنسان أو حسب رأيه الشخصي أو اعتقاده الخاص، وليس ليمارسه فرد بمفرده مستقلاً عن الكنيسة أو حسب علاقته مع الناس وقربه منهم أو خصومته مع أحد أو حتى خلافه الشخصي مع أحد، لأن هذا كفيل بأن يحرمه من وضعه القانوني أمام الله والكنيسة ككاهن أو أسقف.

+ هو سلطان مُعطى للكنيسة التي لا تستمد حكمها من "لحمٍ ودم ٍ" (أي من مشيئة وهوى البشر) ولكن من مشيئة " الآب الذي في السموات "، كما شهد بذلك المسيح له المجد في إنجيل متى 16: 17.
" فأجاب يسوع و قال له طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا إن لحماً ودماً لم يعلن لك، لكن أبي الذي في السماوات "​
وهذا يستدعي - بالطبع - اجتماع الكنيسة كجماعة متحدة بالمسيح وبمشيئة الآب بالروح القدس لكي تحل وتربط الخطايا.

وواضح جداً الحكمة من ذلك وهي أن حكم الجماعة أكثر أماناً وضماناً لعدالة ونزاهة الحكم من حكم الفرد المستقل الذي هو مُعرض أن يكون حُكمه مستمداً من فكر بشري مشوباً بالهوى والمشيئة الخاصة والانفعالات البشرية، وبخاصة أنه إذا أصدر ربط لإنسان وهو في خلاف شخصي معه !!!

وبناء على ذلك، يتضح كلمات ربنا يسوع المسيح له المجد، المختصة بسلطان الحل والربط، وهكذا كانت الكنيسة تُصالح الخطاة والمتخاصمين قبل الاحتفال بالإفخارستيا وبدأ الصلاة .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2013)

*أشكرك على الرد بالتفاصيل الجميلة دى 
عايز منك خدمة تانى عملاً بالمثل القائل :
( ان كان حبيبك عسل ألحسه كله )

عايز موضوع عن الرُتب الكهنوتية من الأصغر للأعلى
عشان أخوك مييييييح فى الجزئية دى
كمان عايز أعرف لفظة ( قسيس ) دى جاية منين وهل هى صح والا غلط ؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (24 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أشكرك على الرد بالتفاصيل الجميلة دى
> عايز منك خدمة تانى عملاً بالمثل القائل :
> ( ان كان حبيبك عسل ألحسه كله )
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو المثل الجديد ده، حاضر يا غالي بس أعطيني هدنة وانا اعمله وانا مش ناسي موضوع الناموس الي قلنا عليه قبل كده، [ الناموس الطقسي - الناموس الأدبي - الناموس الطبيعي - الناموس التشريعي ]
​


----------



## aymonded (24 أغسطس 2013)

يبقى نقطة أخيرة أحب اكتبها في الموضوع بكي يكون متكامل، وهي كالآتي:
 * مغفرة الخطايا لا تصدر من ذات شخص الكاهن أو الأسقف بأي شكل أو وضع أو بأي حال، لأن الخطية هي موجهة في الأساس نحو العلاقة مع الله محب البشر وليس مع إنسان، لذلك فطلب المغفرة يُلتمس لا من شخص الكاهن، بل من شخص المسيح له المجد نفسه، الذي له وحده السلطان أن يغفر الخطايا ...​  * والكاهن يطلب من الله هذا الغفران ( وليس هو من يمنحه ) وذلك بالصلاة التي يرفعها إلى المسيح – له المجد – يطلب فيها الحِل والمغفرة لنفسه وللشعب استناداً على حقيقة الخلاص: " أن المسيح سبق وأن قطع كل رباطات خطايانا "، لذلك فهو – أي الكاهن – يلتمس من المسيح بصيغة المتكلم الجمع وليس باسم نفسه كفرد قائلاً:


 [ أنعم لنا بغفران خطايانا، باركنا، طهرنا، حاللنا (لنفسه وخدام المذبح أولاً)، وحالل سائر شعبك آبائي وإخوتي وضعفي (ونلاحظ أنه يأتي على ذكر نفسه آخر الكل وهذا صحيح لأن الذي يخدم وضعه الطبيعي آخر الكل) ] (كتاب الخولاجي المقدس صفحة 82 – 87)
  * نلاحظ أن الحِل والمغفرة في بدء القداس الإلهي ليسا العمل المطلق للكاهن بمعزل عن الكنيسة الجامعة الحاضرة والسابقة عليه، بل هو يصدر الحِل من: فم الثالوث القدوس أولاً، ثم من فم الكنيسة الجامعة (أي الكنيسة جسد المسيح الممتد عبر الأجيال كلها)، ثم من فم الرسل الأطهار وآباء الكنيسة القديسين السابقين، وأخيراً من فم الكهنة الحاضرين (تحليل الخدام – الخولاجي المقدس صفحة 127 – 131)

 + الذي يغفر هو: الثالوث القدوس، الله الواحد – له كل المجد والكرامة – ومن خلال الكنيسة الجامعة (أي الكنيسة على الأرض وفي السماء إذ لا مفارقة بينهما لأنهما واحد، أعضاء المسيح المكرمة جداً)، فالله الثالوث هو الذي يمنح الحِل لشعب الله الحاضر بفم الكاهن، لتستطيع الكنيسة المجتمعة أن تتقدم وتحتفل بسرّ ذبيحة المسيح ليتناول منها المؤمنون وهم محاللون ومتصالحون مع الله ومع بعضهم البعض، خلاصاً وغفراناً للخطايا وحياة أبدية لهم.

 هذا هو طقس نوال شعب الله عطية الغفران والحياة الأبدية في هذا المحفل المقدس الذي يجمع السمائيين والأرضيين معاً أمام عرش الله في السماء حول ذبيحة الحمل (رؤيا 5: 6 – 14)، ورأس الكنيسة في السماء الرب يسوع المسيح الجالس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي (عبرانيين 1: 3) .

 * ولنا أن نعرف أن الانسحاق أمام الله بالصلاة هو المجال الصحيح الذي يُمارس فيه الكاهن أو الأسقف، سلطان الحٍل والربط (وبخاصة أثناء أعطاء الحِل في سرّ التوبة والاعتراف) ولنتأمل في صلاة الكاهن قبل أن يُشرع في إجراء سرّ المعمودية:
 [ يقول الكاهن سراً عن نفسه وهو منطرح على الأردن (جرن المعمودية): أيها الرحيم الرؤوف المتحنن، فاحص القلوب والكُلى، الذي تعرف خفايا البشر وحدك، وليس شيء من أمور البشر غير ظاهرة أمامك، بل عُراة كلهم، ومذلولي الأعناق أمامك.
 يا من تعرف الأشياء الأخرى التي لي،
 لا تمقتني ولا تصرف وجهك عني، بل لتهرب عني في هذه الساعة جميع سيئاتي، يا من يغفر خطايا البشر ويُقبل بهم إلى التوبة، أغسل دنس نفسي وجسدي، وطهرني بالكمال، بقوتك غير المرئية ويمينك الروحية،
 لكي إذا ما قرأتُ تحليلاً يطلبون مني أن أعطية لهم، الذي هو الإيمان الذي هيأَتْه عظم محبتك للبشر التي لا يُنطق بها، لا أكون أنا مُداناً كعبد للخطية. كلا أيها السيد الذي بلا خطية وحده، الصالح وحده، المحب للبشر، الذي لا يُرجعنَّ المذلول خازياً؛
 بل كُن لي غافراً، وأرسل قوتك من عُلُوَّك المقدس، وقوَّني لكي أعمل خدمة هذا السرّ العظيم السمائي ... ]​


----------



## aymonded (30 مارس 2015)

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع
​


----------



## soul & life (31 مارس 2015)

موضوع رائع استاذ ايمن  رغم انى قراته من قبل وشاركت فيه لكن بصراحة مقدرتش اقاوم  ولقيت نفسى بقرأه تانى لانه بيحتوى على افادة روحية وتعاليم مهمة جدا فى الاعتراف وعلاقة الانسان المسيحى بالكنيسة وبأب اعترافه 
الرب يباركك ويعيينك ويزيدك نعمة وحكمة ويبارك  خدمتك يارب امين.


----------



## aymonded (31 مارس 2015)

ويفرح قلبك ويهبك نعمة شديدة ويفرح قلبك كل حين آمين
​


----------

